
Tip, a programmable tooltip on Mac OS X, now supports executing a command - tanin
https://github.com/tanin47/tip/wiki/Universal-Tip,-a-programmable-tooltip-on-Mac-OS-X,-now-supports-executing-an-arbitrary-command
======
totetsu
Oh neat. Could use this to start an org-capture.

~~~
tanin
Yes! that's a great use case for Execute.

